
SalesCrunch: Pissing Us Off Isn’t Much Of A PR Or Marketing Strategy - lotusleaf1987
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/12/salescrunch-maybe-your-pr-strategy-should-be-mor-just-be-pissing-us-off/
======
Skywing
This is a prime example of what most content on TC has been, lately. I've been
sensing a decline in the quality of content on that site, lately.

------
lotusleaf1987
Really pathetic that MA and TC think they own "Crunch" like Facebook owning
"face" and "book" and MSFT owning "Access" "Word" "Outlook" "Publisher" etc.

I like the comment that points out Nestle beat TC to crunch.

